# Playoff push thread



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

*Bulls Playoffs Race 2009/2010*

The playoff race. 5 teams battling for 4 playoff seeds.

Standings
5th: Raptors 31-28 
6th: Bucks 31-29
*7th: Bulls 31-29 *
8th: Heat 30-31 
9th: Bobcats 28-31 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Playoff Odds
http://espn.go.com/nba/hollinger/playoffodds

*Bulls 68.7 %*
Bucks 91.6 %
Heat 88.8 %
Raptors 75.4 %
Bobcats 74.8 %


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Bulls Playoffs Race 2009/2010*

The only way we make the playoffs is if the Heat and the Bobcats let us stumble there. Sorry for the pessimism but our schedule is rough and with Noah out and the gutted roster after the trade deadline our team is playing terrible basketball.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls Playoffs Race 2009/2010*



ScottVdub said:


> The only way we make the playoffs is if the Heat and the Bobcats let us stumble there. Sorry for the pessimism but our schedule is rough and with Noah out and the gutted roster after the trade deadline our team is playing terrible basketball.


I can't believe th Heat beat the Lakers tonight.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Bulls Playoffs Race 2009/2010*

Bulls Will Not Make The Playoffs, Sad To Say.....just Saying.....


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

*March 05, 2010*

Standings
5th: Raptors 31-28 
6th: Bucks 31-29
*7th: Bulls 31-30*
8th: Heat 31-31 
9th: Bobcats 28-31 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Playoff Odds

*Bulls 71.0 %*
Bucks 93.6 %
Heat 89.1 %
Raptors 78.2 %
Bobcats 67.7 %


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Bulls Playoffs Race 2009/2010*



> The only way we make the playoffs is if the Heat and the Bobcats let us stumble there. Sorry for the pessimism but our schedule is rough and with Noah out and the gutted roster after the trade deadline our team is playing terrible basketball.



seeing as so many internet fans suscribe to "we aren't winning a championship anyway", and the bulls are selling 2010 as the "magic offseason" in which they finally pony up the bucks for a "star", while letting go of productive players with no return, dumping rotation players for worse ones, and having to sign or re-sign 7 or so new guys at minimum prices this summer, i'm not at all surprised (or at least i won't be surprised) the outcome is turning out the way it begun to appear.

however, i've always wondered with the "we aren't winning...." concept, is there any history of a team (maybe the celtics) stinking up the league one year then miraculously winning the whole thing a year later? do the bulls have fans that think they'll do that?


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Bulls Playoffs Race 2009/2010*



BULLHITTER said:


> seeing as so many internet fans suscribe to "we aren't winning a championship anyway", and the bulls are selling 2010 as the "magic offseason" in which they finally pony up the bucks for a "star", while letting go of productive players with no return, dumping rotation players for worse ones, and having to sign or re-sign 7 or so new guys at minimum prices this summer, i'm not at all surprised (or at least i won't be surprised) the outcome is turning out the way it begun to appear.
> 
> *however, i've always wondered with the "we aren't winning...." concept, is there any history of a team (maybe the celtics) stinking up the league one year then miraculously winning the whole thing a year later? do the bulls have fans that think they'll do that*?


You answered your own question... the Celtics just did that a couple of years ago... I'm not going to look it up but it just happenned. And yeah I think the Bulls could win a championship next year, If we sign Lebron we will, if we get Bosh or Wade we could. But more important than that I think we could be competitng for championships for the next 6 or so years if we do well in FA this year. We have a great young core here. IMO the best in the NBA (in terms of fit for a FA). 

But as for your whole rant about winning now. I think most of this is about being angry that BG is gone. I think if you look at his stats this year you would be thrilled that we didn't sign him. He is having a terrible year on a team that is losing way more than expected. Trust me the Pistons are regretting that signing. He basically has below average stats right now and that is for a guy who is terrible at everything not measured by stats.

Bottomline though is you cant always just try to get the better players, you have to use other factors like contract, age, position, potential. To determine who to trade for and sign. I feel like some of you guys don't understand that. You would trade Russel westbrook for Gilbert Arenas. Then you could say you got better. Meanwhile your franchise would be in a horrible spot.

The Bulls made a decision to not put the best possible team together for *one* year, in hopes of putting together a really competitive team this offseason. I just don't understand the fans that can't sacrifice at most 4 or 5 wins this year in order to have a chance at the greatest FA class of all time. How much better do you think we would be if we had kept BG? 

Also what would your "win now" strategy have been???? Who would you have added to this team that we could have aquired or retained and how much better do you think that would have made our team???? Please break down who we should have kept, what trades we should not have made, and anything else you think we could have done. Put a Bulls "win now" roster together and tell me how many wins that team gets.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Bulls Playoffs Race 2009/2010*



caseyrh said:


> You answered your own question... the Celtics just did that a couple of years ago... I'm not going to look it up but it just happenned. And yeah I think the Bulls could win a championship next year, If we sign Lebron we will, if we get Bosh or Wade we could. But more important than that I think we could be competitng for championships for the next 6 or so years if we do well in FA this year. We have a great young core here. IMO the best in the NBA (in terms of fit for a FA).
> 
> But as for your whole rant about winning now. I think most of this is about being angry that BG is gone. I think if you look at his stats this year you would be thrilled that we didn't sign him. He is having a terrible year on a team that is losing way more than expected. Trust me the Pistons are regretting that signing. He basically has below average stats right now and that is for a guy who is terrible at everything not measured by stats.
> 
> ...


I agree with most everything you said, but nobody said anything about Ben Gordon. Most of us all know the situation with the team being as is right now. It's just a frustrating thing to watch. But as far as Gordon goes, I think we miss Tyrus Thomas more right now than we miss Ben Gordon considering we can't get a rebound right now. The Bulls needed to do what they needed to do, but watching a team have to bring it's A game just to compete is irritating. I hope we have a good offseason


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Bulls Playoffs Race 2009/2010*



ScottVdub said:


> I agree with most everything you said, but nobody said anything about Ben Gordon. Most of us all know the situation with the team being as is right now. It's just a frustrating thing to watch. But as far as Gordon goes, I think we miss Tyrus Thomas more right now than we miss Ben Gordon considering we can't get a rebound right now. The Bulls needed to do what they needed to do, but watching a team have to bring it's A game just to compete is irritating. I hope we have a good offseason


I know no one said anything about BG. I am assuming that since he is the main guy we sacrificed in order to make a run at this FA class, that when people are upset about us focusing on next years FA class, it is BG leaving that upsets people. Reasonable assumption.

As for TT he had to go. We had a better player in Taj for much cheaper and we couldn't resign TT, so to get a future first round pick, expirings, and Warrick out of it was about as good as we could do.

Honestly I'm just happy that Bulls management seems to get the big picture and not cave into pressure from fans. We have put ourselves into a great position to aquire a very good player. How exciting would it be to watch Rose next to Lebron/wade/Bosh for the next decade?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Bulls Playoffs Race 2009/2010*

**** Milwaukee


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Bulls Playoffs Race 2009/2010*



> You answered your own question... the Celtics just did that a couple of years ago... I'm not going to look it up but it just happenned. And yeah I think the Bulls could win a championship next year, If we sign Lebron we will, if we get Bosh or Wade we could. But more important than that I think we could be competitng for championships for the next 6 or so years if we do well in FA this year. We have a great young core here. IMO the best in the NBA (in terms of fit for a FA).
> 
> But as for your whole rant about winning now. I think most of this is about being angry that BG is gone. I think if you look at his stats this year you would be thrilled that we didn't sign him. He is having a terrible year on a team that is losing way more than expected. Trust me the Pistons are regretting that signing. He basically has below average stats right now and that is for a guy who is terrible at everything not measured by stats.
> 
> ...


i had a lengthy response to this BS, but the forum requires a refresh and it got lost; however, let me simply and succintly state that i have zero confidence in the bulls FO to land lebron, wade or bosh; you clearly believe otherwise. since the team decided, as you seem to believe that a one year dip is something the fans should accept as a big picture ideology (did they offer to lower ticket prices, in an admission to them "blowing off" this season?), what history do the bulls have regarding success in this area? none; when the opportunity was there to pay a "big name guy" they overpaid ben wallace resulting collateral damage to this day. as far as BG goes, the team is one of the worst in the league in offense; they clearly MISS gordon. will they recover from that? one day, i suppose so...2010, i doubt it. what's even more ridiculous is that they're going to pay joe johnson, an extra 5 mil (up 5 from what they'd have paid BG) to average around 2, 3 more points a game, and probably only win an extra 5 or so (the same 5 or so they'd have won with gordon and salmons instead of the offensively impotent and equally one dimensional hirich).....regarding my views on what i would do, i don't waste my time espousing to other fans what i'd do, because there's ZERO point in it. what would it prove? as a matter of fact, you doing it only means you THINK you know what and how front offices operate, and i'm betting you don't in the least. i'll simply remain skeptical UNTIL the bulls actually do something. not buy into some pr spin that you believe the bulls are going to actually do. 

the bulls are about profits, NOT championships. there's nothing wrong with that, but don't BS me with a "plan" when for the last 7 to 10 years they've done pretty much the same thing. they've got rose now, so maybe, just maybe, he'll force their hand. but i'm not holding my breath; but your're certainly welcome to.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Bulls Playoffs Race 2009/2010*



caseyrh said:


> As for TT he had to go. *We had a better player in Taj *for much cheaper and we couldn't resign TT, so to get a future first round pick, expirings, and Warrick out of it was about as good as we could do.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Bulls Playoffs Race 2009/2010*



ScottVdub said:


> caseyrh said:
> 
> 
> > As for TT he had to go. *We had a better player in Taj *for much cheaper and we couldn't resign TT, so to get a future first round pick, expirings, and Warrick out of it was about as good as we could do.
> ...


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Bulls Playoffs Race 2009/2010*

I still think this team can overcome the loss of Noah. The schedule definitely doesn't benefit our playoff run. But it's not like the Bobcats and Heat are world beaters. Miami is one D.Wade injury from being out of the playoff race. And the Bobcats, well, c'mon they're the Bobcats for crying out loud. Worst of all we're behind the Scott Skiles led Milwaukee *ucks. Which makes me want to climb the Water Tower and start taking people out with a SAR-8(i'll refrain from that activity for now). 

This team needs to start playing some hardnosed seek and destroy Defense. Time to start knocking opponents to the hardwood. No layups for Dirk, Deron. No easy baskets for Lebron, Martin, Wade. That effort needs to be led by Capt Kirk and to a lesser extent Taj Gibson. It's the only way to stay playoff bound. Show opponents what the ground feels like.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

*March 06, 2010*

Standings

5th: Raptors 32-28
6th: Bucks 32-29
*7th: Bulls 31-30*
8th: Heat 31-31
9th: Bobcats 29-31
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Playoff Odds

*Bulls 57.4 %*
Bucks 96.0 %
Heat 90.7 %
Raptors 79.8 %
Bobcats 76.0 %


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Bulls Playoffs Race 2009/2010*

By KC Johnson (Chicago Tribune)



> • The Bucks have 21 games left, 13 at home, with 13 against teams .500 or better.
> 
> Currently the sixth seed and the hottest of the four teams, the Bucks have the most home games. John Salmons is averaging 20.4 points since the Bulls traded him and Andrew Bogut is playing at a high level.
> 
> ...


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

*Re: Bulls Playoffs Race 2009/2010*



SWIFTSLICK said:


> I still think this team can overcome the loss of Noah. The schedule definitely doesn't benefit our playoff run. But it's not like the Bobcats and Heat are world beaters. Miami is one D.Wade injury from being out of the playoff race. And the Bobcats, well, c'mon they're the Bobcats for crying out loud. Worst of all we're behind the Scott Skiles led Milwaukee *ucks. Which makes me want to climb the Water Tower and start taking people out with a SAR-8(i'll refrain from that activity for now).
> 
> This team needs to start playing some hardnosed seek and destroy Defense. Time to start knocking opponents to the hardwood. No layups for Dirk, Deron. No easy baskets for Lebron, Martin, Wade. That effort needs to be led by Capt Kirk and to a lesser extent Taj Gibson. It's the only way to stay playoff bound. Show opponents what the ground feels like.


The Heat just beat the Lakers and the Bucks just beat the Cavs. That should give both teams huge boosts of confidence going forward. That coupled with an easier schedule than the Bulls makes it awfully hard for the Bulls to remain in the playoffs. The Bobcats are a better team right now, especially with our injuries.

The turning point of our season was the Portland game when Del ***** wanting to beat McMillan and the front office wanting to make up for the 2006 draft, got greedy and played Noah. That game is the reason he is not playing right now. WE HAD TO WIN THAT GAME, AT ALL COST! Noah should have sat out maybe until this most recent game against Dallas or Utah. He definitely would have been fine by waiting a little longer. Yes, we wouldn't have beaten Portland but we would have beaten Indiana the next night b/c the players wouldn't have been as tired. I think we probably could have beaten Dallas tonight with Noah guarding Dirk, as opposed to Miller.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Bulls Playoffs Race 2009/2010*



BullsBaller said:


> The Heat just beat the Lakers and the Bucks just beat the Cavs. That should give both teams huge boosts of confidence going forward. That coupled with an easier schedule than the Bulls makes it awfully hard for the Bulls to remain in the playoffs. The Bobcats are a better team right now, especially with our injuries.
> 
> [...]Noah should have sat out maybe until this most recent game against Dallas or Utah. He definitely would have been fine by waiting a little longer. Yes, we wouldn't have beaten Portland but we would have beaten Indiana the next night b/c the players wouldn't have been as tired. I think we probably could have beaten Dallas tonight with Noah guarding Dirk, as opposed to Miller.


Perhaps even sitting out until this Dallas game wouldn't be enough. Who knows?

But now Bulls have to find a way to win games without Noah.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Standings

5th: Raptors 32-28
6th: Bucks 33-29
7th: Heat 32-31
*8th: Bulls 31-31*
9th: Bobcats 30-31
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Playoff Odds

*Bulls 48.6 %*
Bucks 97.6 %
Heat 93.8 %
Raptors 80.7 %
Bobcats 79.2 %


48.6%. This is low.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Bulls Playoffs Race 2009/2010*



BULLHITTER said:


> i had a lengthy response to this BS, but the forum requires a refresh and it got lost; however, let me simply and succintly state that i have zero confidence in the bulls FO to land lebron, wade or bosh; you clearly believe otherwise. since the team decided, as you seem to believe that a one year dip is something the fans should accept as a big picture ideology (did they offer to lower ticket prices, in an admission to them "blowing off" this season?), what history do the bulls have regarding success in this area? none; when the opportunity was there to pay a "big name guy" they overpaid ben wallace resulting collateral damage to this day. as goes, the team is one of the worst in the league in offense; they clearly MISS gordon. will they recover from that? one day, i suppose so...2010, i doubt it far as BG. what's even more ridiculous is that they're going to pay joe johnson, an extra 5 mil (up 5 from what they'd have paid BG) to average around 2, 3 more points a game, and probably only win an extra 5 or so (the same 5 or so they'd have won with gordon and salmons instead of the offensively impotent and equally one dimensional hirich).....regarding my views on what i would do, i don't waste my time espousing to other fans what i'd do, because there's ZERO point in it. what would it prove? as a matter of fact, you doing it only means you THINK you know what and how front offices operate, and i'm betting you don't in the least. i'll simply remain skeptical UNTIL the bulls actually do something. not buy into some pr spin that you believe the bulls are going to actually do.
> 
> the bulls are about profits, NOT championships. there's nothing wrong with that, but don't BS me with a "plan" when for the last 7 to 10 years they've done pretty much the same thing. they've got rose now, so maybe, just maybe, he'll force their hand. but i'm not holding my breath; but your're certainly welcome to.


I forgot to respond to this but I saw it so I figured I would now.


> let me simply and succintly state that i have zero confidence in the bulls FO to land lebron, wade or bosh; you clearly believe otherwise.


What I believe is that the Bulls FO has put the team into a position to be a favorite to land any the top FA's and that they will be offering max contracts. Whether or not theplayers actually sign with us IMO is something that they have very little control over. Wade, Bosh, and Lebron will go where they want but if I were them I would pick the Bulls. I believe that this was something we absoluteley had to do because if you get a chance to sign any of those guys you have to do it. Especcially when getting the cap room only required losing basically these guys (Ben Gordon, Nocioni, Salmons, and Tyrus Thomas). 



> since the team decided, as you seem to believe that a one year dip is something the fans should accept as a big picture ideology (did they offer to lower ticket prices, in an admission to them "blowing off" this season?), what history do the bulls have regarding success in this area? none; when the opportunity was there to pay a "big name guy" they overpaid ben wallace resulting collateral damage to this day.


Honestly I could care less if they drop ticket prices or the history of us signing major players. Signing Ben wallace was a bad idea and desperate move (that was for fans like you who are so desperate to win now BTW) but at the very least showed that we are willing to sign big time Fa's. All of the guys I want us to sign are far better than Ben Wallace...



> As far as BG goes, the team is one of the worst in the league in offense; they clearly MISS gordon. will they recover from that? one day, i suppose so...2010, i doubt it.


Like I said look at what BG is doing this year... But yeah our offense isn't great, guess who is much worse than us and second to last in offense though? You guessed it Detroit. Maybe BG should help his teams offense get out of the cellar before we project him to completeley turn around ours. Oh yeah and our defense is better... I wonder if that has anything to do with losing BG? But who cares about Defense and Rebounding right?



> what's even more ridiculous is that they're going to pay joe johnson, an extra 5 mil (up 5 from what they'd have paid BG) to average around 2, 3 more points a game, and probably only win an extra 5 or so (the same 5 or so they'd have won with gordon and salmons instead of the offensively impotent and equally one dimensional hirich).....


 Again there is more to basketball than a players PPG average. But just to set the record straight JJ averages 21.5 points per game BG averages 13.7. That is an *8 PPG*difference not "2 or 3" and BG only contributes offensiveley while JJ does everything. I am not even saying we should sign JJ but if we did I would much rather pay "5 mil more" for JJ than BG. JJ's PER: 19.22 BG's PER: 13.28 big difference. 



> regarding my views on what i would do, i don't waste my time espousing to other fans what i'd do, because there's ZERO point in it. what would it prove? as a matter of fact, you doing it only means you THINK you know what and how front offices operate, and i'm betting you don't in the least. i'll simply remain skeptical UNTIL the bulls actually do something. not buy into some pr spin that you believe the bulls are going to actually do.


You won't do it because once you actually sit there and write down a Bulls "win now team" with the options we would have it would look very average. And would basically a Bulls _might_ take 5th in the east for the next 5 years. It would not be a title contending team. It might actually even be a worse team and it would sure as hell be a really expensive team.



> the bulls are about profits, NOT championships.


Well somehow we have won an awful lot of championships under current ownership... But you can keep your conspiracy theories.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Bulls Playoffs Race 2009/2010*



> What I believe is that the Bulls FO has put the team into a position to be a favorite to land any the top FA's and that they will be offering max contracts. Whether or not theplayers actually sign with us IMO is something that they have very little control over. Wade, Bosh, and Lebron will go where they want but if I were them I would pick the Bulls. I believe that this was something we absoluteley had to do because if you get a chance to sign any of those guys you have to do it. Especcially when getting the cap room only required losing basically these guys (Ben Gordon, Nocioni, Salmons, and Tyrus Thomas).


dude; they're bidding against at least 5 other teams; some have a bigger star than the bulls (miami), no state tax, great weather, a brighter stage (NY)AND ownership with a willingness to spend, and just as good core pieces (houston); and that's just 3 of the teams. there's NO guarantee they'll do anything. like i stated before; you beleive it, i don't, and won't until they ACTUALLY sign somebody. further, please don't humiliate youself by projecting what you'd do if YOU were an FA. please. 



> Honestly I could care less if they drop ticket prices or the history of us signing major players. Signing Ben wallace was a bad idea and desperate move (that was for fans like you who are so desperate to win now BTW) but at the very least showed that we are willing to sign big time Fa's. All of the guys I want us to sign are far better than Ben Wallace...


yet somehow you've bought into the idea that THIS IS a good idea. wallace was joining a team this front office BELIEVED was ready to challenge for the east ; WITH some of the same "great young core" you seem to be slobbernocking at every post. it failed, AND set the team back. the only difference between now and then is YOU'RE on board with *this* idea. they had a better team THEN than they do NOW, but in your eyes, this is a better idea. regardless of the players, as i stated, they haven't proven to be wise when investing in FA's. i don't expect things to change. as a matter of fact, i EXPECT them to declare this team "young" again, and NOT pay 15 mil for 5-6 years to anybody not named wade, bosh, or james. if you think the bulls are serious about those 3, dream on. i'm skeptical that they'll max out anybody else. lastly, ANY of the others is a huge risk. but hey, it's not my team OR my money.



> Like I said look at what BG is doing this year... But yeah our offense isn't great, guess who is much worse than us and second to last in offense though? You guessed it Detroit. Maybe BG should help his teams offense get out of the cellar before we project him to completeley turn around ours. Oh yeah and our defense is better... I wonder if that has anything to do with losing BG? But who cares about Defense and Rebounding right?


for somebody who believes he knows the game, you seem blind to the fact that the pistons and bulls are two entirely different situations. ben made a decision to get paid; he had (as no player does) no say in who that team has on their roster. they've made some questionable business decisions/trades too. he's been injured, their whole starting five has been in and out; their season is pretty much a wash. i guess fans like you want to point at gordon as though it were his doing, which is patently false. i'd wager you're overlooking the bulls "injuries" too, though huh? it's going to kick their asses out of the playoffs too. btw, are the pistons going to get a lottery pick?

PLUS, they're in position to get a max FA too, directly in competition with the bulls. a smart move here or there, and with a FO not afraid to spend, a GM who has a track record of putting together championship rosters (without a frugally meddlesome owner), they've got as much chance of transforming their team WITH gordon as an integral part as the bulls do; except bulls fans will have to watch the ever declining kirk hinrich's intangibles and hustle, while they give up 130 points; and lest i forget, a bunch of vet minimum rookies, and dleaguers the bulls will have next season, since they've prematurely dumped guys who were productive in the "hope" they'll make this "big move"......the summer can't get here soon enough, imo.



> Again there is more to basketball than a players PPG average. But just to set the record straight JJ averages 21.5 points per game BG averages 13.7. That is an 8 PPGdifference not "2 or 3" and BG only contributes offensiveley while JJ does everything. I am not even saying we should sign JJ but if we did I would much rather pay "5 mil more" for JJ than BG. JJ's PER: 19.22 BG's PER: 13.28 big difference.


cherry picking THIS season's stats, when atlanta's a top four team and detroit is near the bottom of the league is really not that unique, but i expect something like that from you. JJ is a better player, but he won't make the bulls much better than the team they are now, and fwiw, what he'd average for the bulls and what gordon would average for the bulls would be pretty much the same. johnson isn't a difference maker. if the bulls pay him 15 mil (for 21ppg?), they'll have another wallace situation on their hands; but i'm sure after the fact you'll be crowing some flip=flop bs about how they "should have done" xyz with their cap room.



> You won't do it because once you actually sit there and write down a Bulls "win now team" with the options we would have it would look very average. And would basically a Bulls might take 5th in the east for the next 5 years. It would not be a title contending team. It might actually even be a worse team and it would sure as hell be a really expensive team.


no, i won't do it because it's a collosal waste of my time, has no bearing on what the bulls WILL or WON'T do, and at the end of the day, won't make me any smarter than you, or you smarter than me. you've NEVER (and never will) put together an nba team, so me typing down my OPINION about what they'll do is waaay more wasteful of my time than the time i've wasted responding to "what you think" i think.



> Well somehow we have won an awful lot of championships under current ownership... But you can keep your conspiracy theories.


1)you ain't won s**t; all you did was run around with pompoms at grant park, IF you were even in chicago;

2) that ownership that won those championships INHERITED the GOAT; he complained the entire time he was on the team about how much he was paying the goat. he created ill will with the other HOF on the roster who left prematurely; he jerked around the PF on that team until he left. he pissed off the coach, until said coach refused to come back; and generally is responsible for breaking up the championship team he basically had very little to do with assembling. NOW that the gods have smiled on him and finally sent him another all-star (who's good but not capable of carrying his mediocre teamates), i want to see if 7 years from now, IF the bulls aren't contenders what the fans will be crowing about then. from my count that'll be 17 years or so of raking in profits from his good fortune of the 90's.

idk where you got the 'conspiracy' thing from. where did i ever propose there was a conspiracy? there's NO conspiracy; just fiscal conservatism at it's best. profits trump championships. jordan forced the bulls hands by his force of will regarding winning. i wonder if rose will take that approach or just leave when he sees the merry-go-round in around 3-4 years of shuffling "young" players in and out.

but hey, 2010 or bust!!:funny:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Bulls Playoffs Race 2009/2010*



BULLHITTER said:


> PLUS, they're in position to get a max FA too, directly in competition with the bulls.


The Pistons have somewhere between $52.5 and $55.5 M in salaries committed for next year. Not sure where you're drawing this point from, but thought I'd point that out.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Bulls Playoffs Race 2009/2010*



BULLHITTER said:


> dude; they're bidding against at least 5 other teams; some have a bigger star than the bulls (miami), no state tax, great weather, a brighter stage (NY)AND ownership with a willingness to spend, and just as good core pieces (houston); and that's just 3 of the teams. there's NO guarantee they'll do anything. like i stated before; you beleive it, i don't, and won't until they ACTUALLY sign somebody. further, please don't humiliate youself by projecting what you'd do if YOU were an FA. please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This entire post was an epic fail. very emotional and zero substance. Not worth my time arguing it again. But if you are going to spend that much time writing something, then at least try and formulate a reasonable opinion.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Bulls Playoffs Race 2009/2010*



> This entire post was an epic fail.


great comeback, junior gm....see you in the offseason, when the bulls sign luis scola and raja bell.....:smackalot:


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Bulls Playoffs Race 2009/2010*



BULLHITTER said:


> great comeback, junior gm


Actually I am a bulls fan that agrees with what Bulls management is doing. And you are the genius who believes you know better than our GM. But somehow that makes _me_ the junior GM?



> ....see you in the offseason, when the bulls sign luis scola and raja bell.....:smackalot:


The funny thing about fans like you, is that you get so upset about ridiculous things that you actually start rooting against your own team. It's like you want the Bulls to fail so that you can say you were right all along. Good luck with that.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Bulls Playoffs Race 2009/2010*



> It's like you want the Bulls to fail so that you can say you were right all along. Good luck with that.


there isn't ONE post you can point to where i state ANYTHING about wanting the bulls to fail. what you seem to think is that "real fans" like yourself will back managment up with every move they make. well, if they'd made some moves since 2003 or 4 that actually made the team BETTER instead of dumping salary every 3 years and "starting over" with this "young core" BS, maybe they'd have more support.....oh wait, they DO have support.....50 mil last year at the turnstiles. :whiteflag:

now, i don't think profits are a BAD thing, not in the least, but don't piss in my glass and tell me it's kool-aid. they're going to remain "flexible", "young" and fiscally conservative, meaning they don't NEED to pay bosh, wade or james (not that those 3 would find the bulls a more attractive destination than where they are presently). IF they do, i'll gladly eat my words, however, the chandler/wallace debacle, the curry fiasco, the overpaying and then do-over (miller and salmons came in and resuscitated them last year) with the nocioni trade, the gordon f-up (a healthier and more productive player than deng or hinrich), and now this BS "cap clearing" trade in which the players they brought in made the team worse while improving the bucks on the court AND in the draft, along with knowingly having an injured center but prematurely trading a productive big man rotation player to *another* playoff competitor gives me NO confidence in the bulls knowing wtf they're trying to accomplish OUTSIDE of keeping costs low and profits high.

the team is losing ground quickly, is ALREADY fragile mentally, has flatlined defensively (no gordon/thomas to blame) and has a coach without the experience to pull the team out of a bad spin. they could lose 10 or more games in a row without some luck or a herculean effort by rose. should they NOT make the playoffs, their "plan" will have taken another "hit" (which i predict they'll use as an excuse to fire VDN). 

managment NEEDS fans like you; the kind that blindly support "moves" in the guise of getting better. well, in the last 5-7 years what players have they brought in that made the team "better"?


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

*March 10, 2010*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Standings

5th: Bucks 34-29
6th: Raptors 32-30
7th: Bobcats 31-31
8th: Heat 32-32
9th: Bulls 31-32
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Playoff Odds

Bulls 41.0 %
Bucks 99.2 %
Heat 95.8 %
Raptors 75.5 %
Bobcats 88.3 %


41.0%. (Last: 48.6 %) Odds are falling.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Bulls Playoffs Race 2009/2010*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Standings

5th: Bucks 35-29
6th: Bobcats 33-31
7th: Heat 34-32 
8th: Raptors 32-31
9th: Bulls 31-32
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Playoff Odds

Bulls 32.2 %
Bucks 99.8 %
Heat 98.5 %
Raptors 74.3 %
Bobcats 95.2 %


32.2%. (Last: 41.0 %) Odds are still falling.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Bulls Playoffs Race 2009/2010*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Standings

5th: Bucks 35-29
6th: Bobcats 33-31
7th: Heat 34-32 
8th: Raptors 32-32
9th: Bulls 31-34
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Playoff Odds

Bulls 39.7 %
Bucks 99.7 %
Heat 98.5 %
Raptors 66.2 %
Bobcats 95.8 %


39.7%. (Last: 32.2 %) Odds are raising? Only because Raptors lost their last game.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Bulls Playoffs Race 2009/2010*

I really want that 6th seed.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Bulls Playoffs Race 2009/2010*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Standings

5th: Bucks 36-29
6th: Bobcats 34-31
7th: Heat 35-32
8th: Raptors 32-33
9th: Bulls 31-34
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Playoff Odds


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Bulls Playoffs Race 2009/2010*



P to the Wee said:


> I really want that 6th seed.


Want a playoff match against Hawks or against the Celtics again?


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Bulls Playoffs Race 2009/2010*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Standings

5th: Bucks 36-29
6th: Bobcats 34-31
7th: Heat 35-32
8th: Raptors 32-33
*9th: Bulls 31-34*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Playoff Odds

*Bulls 39.4 %*
Bucks 99.8 %
Heat 99.1 %
Bobcats 98.5 %
Raptors 63.2 %



39.4%. (Last: 39.7 %) 

The Bulls still have a chance if Rose and Deng come back to game action completely healthy. They need some wins while the Raptors must lose some more games.

But a first round against the Cavaliers? Then we don't see 7 playoff games this year.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Bulls Playoffs Race 2009/2010*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Standings

5th: Bucks 36-29
6th: Bobcats 34-32
7th: Heat 35-33
8th: Raptors 32-33
9th: Bulls 31-35
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Playoff Odds

Bulls 38.1 %
Bucks 99.9 %
Heat 99.2 %
Bobcats 98.6 %
Raptors 64.2 %


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Bulls Playoffs Race 2009/2010*

It would be fun if we could get in and take Cleveland to an exciting 7 game series ala Boston. Not likely but hey, who knows?

ACE


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

6. Miami 3.5 game lead
7. Charlotte 3.5 game lead
8.Toronto 2 game lead
9. Chicago

*Charlotte: 37-34*

Fri, Mar 26 Washington
Mon, Mar 29 Toronto
Wed, Mar 31 Philadelphia
Fri, Apr 2 Milwaukee
Sat, Apr 3 @ Chicago
Tue, Apr 6 Atlanta
Wed, Apr 7 @ New Orleans
Fri, Apr 9 @ Houston
Sat, Apr 10 Detroit
Mon, Apr 12 @ New Jersey
Wed, Apr 14 Chicago 

*Miami 37-34*

Thu, Mar 25 @ Chicago
Fri, Mar 26 @ Milwaukee
Sun, Mar 28 Toronto
Wed, Mar 31 @ Detroit
Fri, Apr 2 @ Indiana
Sat, Apr 3 @ Minnesota
Wed, Apr 7 Philadelphia
Fri, Apr 9 Detroit
Sun, Apr 11 @ NY Knicks
Mon, Apr 12 @ Philadelphia
Wed, Apr 14 New Jersey


*Toronto 35-35*

Fri, Mar 26 Denver
Sun, Mar 28 @ Miami
Mon, Mar 29 @ Charlotte
Wed, Mar 31 LA Clippers
Sat, Apr 3 @ Philadelphia
Sun, Apr 4 Golden State
Tue, Apr 6 @ Cleveland
Wed, Apr 7 Boston
Fri, Apr 9 @ Atlanta
Sun, Apr 11 Chicago
Mon, Apr 12 @ Detroit
Wed, Apr 14 NY Knicks

*
Chicago 33-37
*
Thu, Mar 25 Miami
Sat, Mar 27 New Jersey
Sun, Mar 28 @ Detroit
Tue, Mar 30 Phoenix
Fri, Apr 2 @ Washington
Sat, Apr 3 Charlotte
Tue, Apr 6 Milwaukee
Thu, Apr 8 Cleveland
Fri, Apr 9 @ New Jersey
Sun, Apr 11 @ Toronto
Tue, Apr 13 Boston
Wed, Apr 14 @ Charlotte


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Minnesota 33 Charlotte 30 End of 1st quarter
Utah 33 Toronto 17 End of 1st quarter


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Charlotte 55 Minnesota 45 End of 1st half

Utah 61 Toronto 43 End of 1st half


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Charlotte 85 Minnesota 76 End of 3rd quarter
Utah 87 Toronto 67 End of 3rd quarter


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Charlotte is running away with this and looks like Utah got their game.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wouldn't this go with the playoff watch/whathaveyou thread?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> Wouldn't this go with the playoff watch/whathaveyou thread?


looked for it through 4 pages, maybe I'm just blind. I also thought we had a thread called something like that


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Utah 113 Toronto 87 Final
Charlotte 108 Minnesota 95 Final


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> looked for it through 4 pages, maybe I'm just blind. I also thought we had a thread called something like that


Page 2. 

Can a moderator merge this two threads, please.

Playoof race thread


----------



## BullNuts (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks P. I just haven't had time to analyze the schedules. Looking at the matchups it doesn't look like the Bulls will make the playoffs.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

*March 25, 2010*

Standings
5th: Bucks 39-31
6th: Bobcats 37-34
7th: Heat 37-34
8th: Raptors 35-35
9th: Bulls 33-37
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Playoff Odds

Bulls 31.9 %
Bucks 100.0 %
Heat 98.9 %
Raptors 70.2 %
Bobcats 99.9 %


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

bullsger said:


> Page 2.
> 
> Can a moderator merge this two threads, please.
> 
> Playoof race thread


I looked 3 times and didn't see it. Eyesight fail


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nuggets helped us out with their buzzer beating win over Toronto. I think we can take their spot if we don't lose anyone else to injury...


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

If by "anyone else" you mean "Derrick Rose".


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> If by "anyone else" you mean "Derrick Rose".


Essentially...yep.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Absolutely huge shot by Melo tonight

6. Miami 5 game lead
7. Charlotte 4.5 game lead
8.Toronto 2 game lead
9. Chicago

*Charlotte: 38-34*

Mon, Mar 29 Toronto
Wed, Mar 31 Philadelphia
Fri, Apr 2 Milwaukee
Sat, Apr 3 @ Chicago
Tue, Apr 6 Atlanta
Wed, Apr 7 @ New Orleans
Fri, Apr 9 @ Houston
Sat, Apr 10 Detroit
Mon, Apr 12 @ New Jersey
Wed, Apr 14 Chicago 

*Miami 39-34*


Sun, Mar 28 Toronto
Wed, Mar 31 @ Detroit
Fri, Apr 2 @ Indiana
Sat, Apr 3 @ Minnesota
Wed, Apr 7 Philadelphia
Fri, Apr 9 Detroit
Sun, Apr 11 @ NY Knicks
Mon, Apr 12 @ Philadelphia
Wed, Apr 14 New Jersey


*Toronto 35-36*

Sun, Mar 28 @ Miami
Mon, Mar 29 @ Charlotte
Wed, Mar 31 LA Clippers
Sat, Apr 3 @ Philadelphia
Sun, Apr 4 Golden State
Tue, Apr 6 @ Cleveland
Wed, Apr 7 Boston
Fri, Apr 9 @ Atlanta
Sun, Apr 11 Chicago
Mon, Apr 12 @ Detroit
Wed, Apr 14 NY Knicks

*
Chicago 33-38
*

Sat, Mar 27 New Jersey
Sun, Mar 28 @ Detroit
Tue, Mar 30 Phoenix
Fri, Apr 2 @ Washington
Sat, Apr 3 Charlotte
Tue, Apr 6 Milwaukee
Thu, Apr 8 Cleveland
Fri, Apr 9 @ New Jersey
Sun, Apr 11 @ Toronto
Tue, Apr 13 Boston
Wed, Apr 14 @ Charlotte


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

My predictions:

Toronto - LLWWWLWLLWL: 40-42
Chicago - WWWWLWLWWWL: 41-41

Playoffs, here we come! :yay:


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Why you got us losing to the Cavs? As of now they're resting their guys against us.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> Why you got us losing to the Cavs? As of now they're resting their guys against us.


I do not reveal my secrets. All shall be revealed when the time is right. :meditate:


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> I do not reveal my secrets. All shall be revealed when the time is right. :meditate:


Ahh...understand.

;-)

Will time be right this season or later?


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Standings
5th: Bucks 39-32
6th: Heat 39-34
7th: Bobcats 38-34
8th: Raptors 35-36
9th: Bulls 33-38
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Playoff Odds

Bulls 20.0 %
Bucks 100.0 %
Heat 99.9 %
Raptors 80.6 %
Bobcats 99.5 %


Very slim chances for Bulls to reach the playoffs.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

bullsger said:


> Standings
> 5th: Bucks 39-32
> 6th: Heat 39-34
> 7th: Bobcats 38-34
> ...



To put that 20% in perspective, here's Mike McGraw: -


> Making the playoffs isn't out of the question, but the Bulls (33-38) probably have to win nine of their final 11 games to have a realistic chance. At the end of Thursday's action, they trailed eighth-place Toronto by 21/2 games. The Raptors played Denver at home on Friday.


http://www.dailyherald.com/story/?id=368921&src=150


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

6. Miami 4.5 game lead
7. Charlotte 4 game lead
8.Toronto 1.5 game lead
9. Chicago

*Charlotte: 38-34*

Mon, Mar 29 Toronto
Wed, Mar 31 Philadelphia
Fri, Apr 2 Milwaukee
Sat, Apr 3 @ Chicago
Tue, Apr 6 Atlanta
Wed, Apr 7 @ New Orleans
Fri, Apr 9 @ Houston
Sat, Apr 10 Detroit
Mon, Apr 12 @ New Jersey
Wed, Apr 14 Chicago 

*Miami 39-34*


Sun, Mar 28 Toronto
Wed, Mar 31 @ Detroit
Fri, Apr 2 @ Indiana
Sat, Apr 3 @ Minnesota
Wed, Apr 7 Philadelphia
Fri, Apr 9 Detroit
Sun, Apr 11 @ NY Knicks
Mon, Apr 12 @ Philadelphia
Wed, Apr 14 New Jersey


*Toronto 35-36*

Sun, Mar 28 @ Miami
Mon, Mar 29 @ Charlotte
Wed, Mar 31 LA Clippers
Sat, Apr 3 @ Philadelphia
Sun, Apr 4 Golden State
Tue, Apr 6 @ Cleveland
Wed, Apr 7 Boston
Fri, Apr 9 @ Atlanta
Sun, Apr 11 Chicago
Mon, Apr 12 @ Detroit
Wed, Apr 14 NY Knicks

*
Chicago 34-38
*

Sun, Mar 28 @ Detroit
Tue, Mar 30 Phoenix
Fri, Apr 2 @ Washington
Sat, Apr 3 Charlotte
Tue, Apr 6 Milwaukee
Thu, Apr 8 Cleveland
Fri, Apr 9 @ New Jersey
Sun, Apr 11 @ Toronto
Tue, Apr 13 Boston
Wed, Apr 14 @ Charlotte


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

P to the Wee predictions


*Charlotte: 42-40*

Mon, Mar 29 Toronto W
Wed, Mar 31 Philadelphia W
Fri, Apr 2 Milwaukee L
Sat, Apr 3 @ Chicago L
Tue, Apr 6 Atlanta L
Wed, Apr 7 @ New Orleans L
Fri, Apr 9 @ Houston L
Sat, Apr 10 Detroit W
Mon, Apr 12 @ New Jersey W
Wed, Apr 14 Chicago L

*Miami 45-37*


Sun, Mar 28 Toronto W
Wed, Mar 31 @ Detroit W
Fri, Apr 2 @ Indiana L
Sat, Apr 3 @ Minnesota W
Wed, Apr 7 Philadelphia W
Fri, Apr 9 Detroit L
Sun, Apr 11 @ NY Knicks L
Mon, Apr 12 @ Philadelphia W
Wed, Apr 14 New Jersey W


*Toronto 39-43*

Sun, Mar 28 @ Miami L
Mon, Mar 29 @ Charlotte L
Wed, Mar 31 LA Clippers W
Sat, Apr 3 @ Philadelphia W
Sun, Apr 4 Golden State L
Tue, Apr 6 @ Cleveland L
Wed, Apr 7 Boston L
Fri, Apr 9 @ Atlanta L
Sun, Apr 11 Chicago L
Mon, Apr 12 @ Detroit W
Wed, Apr 14 NY Knicks W

*
Chicago 42-40
*

Sun, Mar 28 @ Detroit W
Tue, Mar 30 Phoenix W
Fri, Apr 2 @ Washington W
Sat, Apr 3 Charlotte W
Tue, Apr 6 Milwaukee L
Thu, Apr 8 Cleveland W
Fri, Apr 9 @ New Jersey W
Sun, Apr 11 @ Toronto W
Tue, Apr 13 Boston L
Wed, Apr 14 @ Charlotte W

Final standings

6.Miami
7.Chicago
8. Charlotte
:combust:


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Standings
5th: Bucks 39-32
6th: Heat 39-34
7th: Bobcats 38-34
8th: Raptors 35-36
9th: Bulls 34-38
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Playoff Odds

Bulls 25.4 %
Bucks 100.0 %
Heat 100.0 %
Raptors 75.0 %
Bobcats 99.7 %


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

bullsger predictions (or should I say hope?)


Charlotte: 45-37

Mon, Mar 29 Toronto W
Wed, Mar 31 Philadelphia W
Fri, Apr 2 Milwaukee L
Sat, Apr 3 @ Chicago W
Tue, Apr 6 Atlanta L
Wed, Apr 7 @ New Orleans W
Fri, Apr 9 @ Houston W
Sat, Apr 10 Detroit W
Mon, Apr 12 @ New Jersey W
Wed, Apr 14 Chicago L

Miami 46-36

Sun, Mar 28 Toronto W
Wed, Mar 31 @ Detroit W
Fri, Apr 2 @ Indiana W
Sat, Apr 3 @ Minnesota W
Wed, Apr 7 Philadelphia W
Fri, Apr 9 Detroit W
Sun, Apr 11 @ NY Knicks L 
Mon, Apr 12 @ Philadelphia W
Wed, Apr 14 New Jersey L


Toronto 40-42

Sun, Mar 28 @ Miami L
Mon, Mar 29 @ Charlotte L
Wed, Mar 31 LA Clippers W
Sat, Apr 3 @ Philadelphia W
Sun, Apr 4 Golden State W
Tue, Apr 6 @ Cleveland L
Wed, Apr 7 Boston L
Fri, Apr 9 @ Atlanta L
Sun, Apr 11 Chicago L
Mon, Apr 12 @ Detroit W 
Wed, Apr 14 NY Knicks W


Chicago 41-41

Sun, Mar 28 @ Detroit W
Tue, Mar 30 Phoenix W
Fri, Apr 2 @ Washington W
Sat, Apr 3 Charlotte L
Tue, Apr 6 Milwaukee L
Thu, Apr 8 Cleveland L 
Fri, Apr 9 @ New Jersey W
Sun, Apr 11 @ Toronto W
Tue, Apr 13 Boston W
Wed, Apr 14 @ Charlotte W 

Final standings

6. Miami 46-36
7. Charlotte 45-37
8. Chicago 41-41
9. Toronto 40-42


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Boy, we got some real optimists in here!

Hate to say it, but TOR seems to have an edge on us here if even by a hair.

I see TOR as having a middle of the road schedule difficulty, and given they are mostly healthy again, I think 6 more wins (41-41 altogether) is more likely than not.

The Bulls need to go 7-3 the rest of the way just to hit .500, which requires at least 1 or 2 really quality wins. One of those is a road game at TOR, who we've seriously struggled against. 

Rose seems primed for a strong finish since he's healthy, and Noah is looking much healthier again. However, we are clearly struggling to score and the trade of Tyrus Thomas and injury of Luol Deng has negated the one strong point of this team, which is tough defense around the rim. 

If injuries had not struck so hard, we would've had a playoff spot locked up by now. 

Fortunately, I'm getting the sense that free agents to be know the solid players we have and are fully aware of their abilities. Our inability to reach the playoffs will have very little to do with their decision at this point, IMO.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Boy, we got some real optimists in here!
> 
> Hate to say it, but TOR seems to have an edge on us here if even by a hair.
> 
> ...


Why not being optimistic? You have to be optimistic to reach the playoffs. It will be difficult. So being negative don't help anyway.

The game against the Raptors will be very important. So winning this game will really help the Bulls.





Standings
5th: Bucks 40-32
6th: Heat 40-34
7th: Bobcats 38-34
8th: Raptors 35-37
9th: Bulls 35-38
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Playoff Odds

Bulls 36.6 %
Bucks 100.0 %
Heat 100.0 %
Raptors 63.8 %
Bobcats 99.6 %

Odds are raising again.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

bullsger said:


> Why not being optimistic?


Well, I usually do fall in the optimistic crowd, but this time I'm trying to avoid disappointment I guess. 

It's seeming quite likely that our game at TOR may be what ultimately determines who gets the #8 spot. TOR has really given us fits, especially Bargnani and Bosh. If it were the other way around, I may feel differently.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

It seems like every other week I'm either convinced we're making the playoffs or I'm convinced that we're spiraling out of control and the season is a wash. 

For now, count me among the optimistic crowd... but ask me in a week.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Dornado said:


> but ask me in a week


and you'll be agreeing with me that the Bulls don't have a prayer of making the playoffs this year. This is in keeping with the Bulls trend of making the playoffs every other year. Look for the Bulls second round exit next year!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Let's go Bobcats!!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Bobcats 78 Raptors 72 End of 3rd quarter


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bobcats let the lead slip, now Raptors have done the same. Down to the wire!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Boooooo Felton!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Clippers need to step up now. Gooden time.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Raptors win 103-101

6.Miami 4.5 game lead
7. Charlotte 3 game lead
8. Toronto 1 game lead
9. Chicago


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> Raptors win 103-101
> 
> 6.Miami 4.5 game lead
> 7. Charlotte 3 game lead
> ...


We aren't catching Miami - waste of time to put them up there each time...


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

King Joseus said:


> We aren't catching Miami - waste of time to put them up there each time...


We're not catching Toronto. *rimshot*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Why I oughta... :azdaja:


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> We aren't catching Miami - waste of time to put them up there each time...


Wade=injury prone=an injury away from Miami playing all those d-leaguers again


----------



## BullNuts (Jan 18, 2010)

Dornado said:


> It seems like every other week I'm either convinced we're making the playoffs or I'm convinced that we're spiraling out of control and the season is a wash.
> 
> For now, count me among the optimistic crowd... but ask me in a week.


We are either or. Simply stated, the Bulls are a mid pack .500 team and will stay there until a superstar is brought in to team with Rose. The NBA model of success has been the same for years. One allstar gets you midpack, while 2 gets you top tier and 3 is a championship. The Bulls have 2 pieces with Noah and Rose. They need the third.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Well, I usually do fall in the optimistic crowd, but this time I'm trying to avoid disappointment I guess.


So I'm optimistic, but I also realizing that it will be very difficult to reach the playoffs. I won't be much disappointed if they don't reach the playoffs, because it is much more likely.

But I will be happy if they can get a first round exit against the Cavaliers. At least we have 4 more games.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Standings
5th: Bucks 40-32
6th: Heat 40-34
7th: Bobcats 38-35
8th: Raptors 36-37
9th: Bulls 35-38
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Playoff Odds

Bulls 23.2 %
Bucks 100.0 %
Heat 100.0 %
Raptors 78.1 %
Bobcats 99.7 %


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Not happy about the Raptors winning @ Charlotte...friggin Tyrus not playing, the guy continues to disappoint us even after leaving!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

yodurk said:


> Not happy about the Raptors winning @ Charlotte...friggin Tyrus not playing, the guy continues to disappoint us even after leaving!


He should have played on that sprained ankle. If JJ can play with a partially torn tendon, TT can play with a sprained ankle!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

FYI, just to show how big that Charlotte win was for the Raptors, here is their remaining schedule (my guesses for outcomes in parentheses):

vs. Clippers (W)
@ Philly (W)
vs. Warriors (W)
@ Cleveland (L)
vs. Boston (L)
@ Atlanta (L)
vs. Chicago (???)
@ Detroit (W)
vs. New York (W)

For comparison, Bulls schedule:

vs. Phoenix (L)
@ Washington (W)
vs. Charlotte (W)
vs. Milwaukee (W)
vs. Cleveland (L)
@ New Jersey (W)
@ Toronto (??)
vs. Boston (L)
@ Charlotte (W, if resting players)

My best guesstimate is both Bulls and Raptors will finish 5-3, excluding their face to face showdown. The problem however is that even if we win in TOR, they own the tiebreaker. So, if we finish 6-3 and they finish 5-4, then that would mean both finish 41-41 overall. And that would mean Toronto gets the playoff spot!

Our only real hope here is either: a) Bulls don't slip up at all, or b) Toronto slips up badly and loses games they really shouldn't be losing.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

yodurk said:


> FYI, just to show how big that Charlotte win was for the Raptors, here is their remaining schedule (my guesses for outcomes in parentheses):
> 
> vs. Clippers (W)
> @ Philly (W)
> ...


If I've learned anything about the raptors, it's that they have a knack for losing games they should win (just like us). I've got faith in Rose to win us enough of these games to get us in.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> If I've learned anything about the raptors, it's that they have a knack for losing games they should win (just like us). I've got faith in Rose to win us enough of these games to get us in.


Let's hope -- it really comes down to how much Bosh dominates. I've noticed to little surprise that they only play well when Bosh is playing well.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

King Joseus said:


> Why I oughta... :azdaja:


KJ, there's still time to come over to the dark side. Anytime is good up until Boston makes the finals. At that point the door will be closed and you will not be allowed to root for us. Join us now while you can!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Not happy about the Raptors winning @ Charlotte...friggin Tyrus not playing, the guy continues to disappoint us even after leaving!


Anyone surprised that the last play of the game was Tyson dropping the pass that would have been the tying shot? Just brings back all of those arguments on this board about how stupid the Bulls were for not keeping Tyson/Eddy/Gordon/Crawford et al... 

There really hasn't been anyone we've let go who has come back with another team and made us regret them leaving, or dominated with another team, but especially not Tyson Chandler.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Wynn said:


> There really hasn't been anyone we've let go who has come back with another team and made us regret them leaving, or dominated with another team, but especially not Tyson Chandler.


Not so far...

Jamal Crawford comes the closest, mainly b/c he came at a reasonable deal and is clearly a rotation player. However, it took forever for a team to realize that is best suited as a 6th man (something I've argued for years!), and lo and behold he is thriving in that role. Even JC should not be starting IMO!


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

yodurk said:


> FYI, just to show how big that Charlotte win was for the Raptors, here is their remaining schedule (my guesses for outcomes in parentheses):
> 
> vs. Clippers (W)
> @ Philly (W)
> ...


:smackalot:


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

roux2dope said:


> :smackalot:


Fair enough man, I did caveat this these are "my guesses". I think the Bulls being at home and getting closer to full strength will put us in position to win. Plus I think the Bucks are pretty locked in to that #5 seed, and will take their foot off the gas a little. Not saying they aren't playing good ball!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Standings
5th: Bucks 41-32
6th: Heat 40-34
7th: Bobcats 38-35
8th: Raptors 36-37
9th: Bulls 35-39
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Playoff Odds

Bulls 17.1 %
Bucks 100.0 %
Heat 100.0 %
Raptors 83.7 %
Bobcats 99.2 %
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

AccuScore Winning Percentage for Clippers-Raptors-game

Clippers 14.6% Raptors 85.4% --- don't look good

*Go Clippers!*


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Doesnt look good guys!


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

yodurk said:


> Fair enough man, I did caveat this these are "my guesses". I think the Bulls being at home and getting closer to full strength will put us in position to win. Plus I think the Bucks are pretty locked in to that #5 seed, and will take their foot off the gas a little. Not saying they aren't playing good ball!


I was just messing around.... you could very well win that one, the Bucks dont have a good history at the United Center


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

C'mon Clippers and Sixers!!


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

P to the Wee said:


> C'mon Clippers and Sixers!!


for different reasons for me.. amen on that thought though


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Clippers 53 Raptors 48 at the half

Bobcats 52 Sixers 42 at the half


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

****

Toronto 81 Clippers 75 end of 3

Charlotte running away with their game


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Pff Toronto and Charlotte win


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

P to the Wee said:


> Pff Toronto and Charlotte win


If we went 8 - 0 the rest of the way, do you believe Toronto would go 5 - 3 or less the rest of the way? I'm just trying to guage our chances.

Gooooo Bo.... errr, Bulls.....!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

taco_daddy said:


> If we went 8 - 0 the rest of the way, do you believe Toronto would go 5 - 3 or less the rest of the way? I'm just trying to guage our chances.
> 
> Gooooo Bo.... errr, Bulls.....!


vs. Bulls, @ Cleveland, vs.Boston, @ Atlanta. Of course if the Bulls blow that game, its over, The Raptors also play against NY and GS which could get hot on any given night and win. 

I see the Bulls losing possibly 2 more games. Milwaukee and Boston. Of course we're prone to brainfarting some games away, but the schedule appears too easy to really get a brain fart(they're tanking now, we're using up all our gas)

I could also see us losing @ Charlotte but **** I believe in this team too much


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

P to the Wee said:


> vs. Bulls, @ Cleveland, vs.Boston, @ Atlanta. Of course if the Bulls blow that game, its over, The Raptors also play against NY and GS which could get hot on any given night and win.
> 
> I see the Bulls losing possibly 2 more games. Milwaukee and Boston. Of course we're prone to brainfarting some games away, but the schedule appears too easy to really get a brain fart(they're tanking now, we're using up all our gas)
> 
> I could also see us losing @ Charlotte but **** I believe in this team too much


Well if Toronto goes 5 - 3 the rest of the way, we would have to go 8 - 0 to get the 8th spot. For every game we lose, the Raptors would have to lose an additional game. Say, we lose two games and go 6 - 2, then Toronto would have to go 3 - 5 for us to get the 8th spot. This is why I ask, how likely is it that Toronto goes 5 - 3 or worse the rest of the way. If they can win just five of their next 8 games then we better be able to win all of our games, or kiss the playoffs bye bye.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Philly up 53-50 with 2:50 left in the 2nd on Toronto. Both teams won't miss


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Philly Raptors going to OT. Raptors choked a 17 point lead away


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

3-pointer show in overtime...

2 straight 3-pointer for 76ers and Raptors each

Raptors leading 124-122

:-(


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Philly ****ed up in the final minute, Toronto wins 128 to 123


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> Philly ****ed up in the final minute, Toronto wins 128 to 123


:-((


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

P to the Wee said:


> Philly ****ed up in the final minute, Toronto wins 128 to 123


What kind of fish do you like? I hear Asian Carp are going to be big around the Great Lakes this year.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Apparently Andrew Bogut broke his arm which definitely increases our chances of winning Tuesday

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFaOp3pfSQE


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I can't believe he tried to dunk that, or he didn't know someone was close behind him.


----------



## BullNuts (Jan 18, 2010)

Nasty!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Golden State 57 Raptors 54 at the half

Cmon Warriors! I got them winning this game in my predictions.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Warriors 88 Raptors 79 end of the 3rd quarter

Do not have a meltdown Golden State, please!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Curry has turned into a killer


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Toronto coming back


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

What a crazy finish. 2.9 seconds left Warriors up 113-110 Bosh with 2 ft's and makes them. Then Turiaf screws his inbounds pass up, Weems steals it, somehow gets it to Bosh who had an uncontested layup and he somehow finds a way to miss it. Warriors win 113-112.

7. Charlotte 3 game lead
8.Toronto 1 game lead
9. Chicago

Charlotte: 40-36

Tue, Apr 6 Atlanta 
Wed, Apr 7 @ New Orleans
Fri, Apr 9 @ Houston
Sat, Apr 10 Detroit
Mon, Apr 12 @ New Jersey
Wed, Apr 14 Chicago 


Toronto 38-38

Tue, Apr 6 @ Cleveland
Wed, Apr 7 Boston
Fri, Apr 9 @ Atlanta
Sun, Apr 11 Chicago
Mon, Apr 12 @ Detroit
Wed, Apr 14 NY Knicks


Chicago 37-39

Tue, Apr 6 Milwaukee
Thu, Apr 8 Cleveland
Fri, Apr 9 @ New Jersey
Sun, Apr 11 @ Toronto
Tue, Apr 13 Boston
Wed, Apr 14 @ Charlotte


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Predictions

Charlotte: 42-40

Tue, Apr 6 Atlanta L
Wed, Apr 7 @ New Orleans L
Fri, Apr 9 @ Houston L
Sat, Apr 10 Detroit W
Mon, Apr 12 @ New Jersey W
Wed, Apr 14 Chicago L


Toronto 40-42

Tue, Apr 6 @ Cleveland L
Wed, Apr 7 Boston L
Fri, Apr 9 @ Atlanta L
Sun, Apr 11 Chicago L
Mon, Apr 12 @ Detroit W
Wed, Apr 14 NY Knicks W


Chicago 42-40


Tue, Apr 6 Milwaukee W
Thu, Apr 8 Cleveland W
Fri, Apr 9 @ New Jersey W
Sun, Apr 11 @ Toronto W
Tue, Apr 13 Boston L
Wed, Apr 14 @ Charlotte W

7. Bulls 
8. Bobcats
9.Raptors


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Bulls chances just got little better...

TOR loses a home game they probably should've won, and now their next 3 games are @ CLE, vs BOS, and @ ATL. Ouch!

Bulls' schedule is no picnic either but we still have a fighting chance.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Standings
5th: Heat 43-34
6th: Bucks 42-34
7th: Bobcats 40-36
8th: Raptors 38-38
9th: Bulls 37-39
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Playoff Odds

Bulls 19.3 %
Bucks 100.0 %
Heat 100.0 %
Raptors 81.2 %
Bobcats 99.5 %


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm not really concerned about BOS or ATL taking their foot off the gas because they are fighting for that #3 seed.

CLE, however, might be resting Lebron since that #1 seed is in the bag.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

yodurk said:


> I'm not really concerned about BOS or ATL taking their foot off the gas because they are fighting for that #3 seed.
> 
> CLE, however, might be resting Lebron since that #1 seed is in the bag.


And not only #1 seed. Home court advantage for the finals is nearly sure.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Bosh took an elbow to the nose and will be out the rest of the night.

Cavs 55 Raptors 53 at the half


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Cavs 90 Raptors 79

Don't screw up Cavs!!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Charlotte 84 Hawks 72 end of 3

Hawks are without JJ. Were down 23 at the half so making a bit of a comeback.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Down goes Toronto!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Standings
8th: Raptors 38-39
9th: Bulls 37-40
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Playoff Odds

Bulls 20.1 %
Raptors 80.4 %


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Toronto 38-39

Wed, Apr 7 Boston
Fri, Apr 9 @ Atlanta
Sun, Apr 11 Chicago
Mon, Apr 12 @ Detroit
Wed, Apr 14 NY Knicks


Chicago 37-40

Thu, Apr 8 Cleveland
Fri, Apr 9 @ New Jersey
Sun, Apr 11 @ Toronto
Tue, Apr 13 Boston
Wed, Apr 14 @ Charlotte

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Bosh expected to miss the rest of the regular season.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Toronto loses to Boston. Back to 0.5 games behind.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bosh being out is the last bit of good luck we'll get. If we want in, we're going to need to earn it by winning 3 or 4 of these last 5 games...


----------



## Reignman (Feb 15, 2005)

Any details on Hedo's injury? How long will he be out? Without Bosh and Turkoglu, opposing D can zone in on Bargnani more, the Raps could really struggle even against unheralded teams such as Detroit and NY.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Standings
8th: Raptors 38-40
9th: Bulls 37-40
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Playoff Odds

Bulls 19.2 %
Raptors 80.8 %


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Toronto 38-40

Fri, Apr 9 @ Atlanta
Sun, Apr 11 Chicago
Mon, Apr 12 @ Detroit
Wed, Apr 14 NY Knicks


Chicago 37-40

Thu, Apr 8 Cleveland
Fri, Apr 9 @ New Jersey
Sun, Apr 11 @ Toronto
Tue, Apr 13 Boston
Wed, Apr 14 @ Charlotte


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Looking at the tough situation Toronto is going through right now. It's a joke if the Bulls still can't make that 8th spot by the end of the season. The Raptors without Bosh and Hedo is garbage. I'm very disappointed with the Bulls right now for blowing out chances again and again. Don't think they deserve a playoff spot (Raptors is not any better). If a team which relies on Sonny Weems, Calderon, Bargnani, Reggie Evans, Antoine Wright and Derozan end up winning more games than a team consists of Derrick Rose, Kirk Hinrich, Luol Deng, Taj Gibson, Joakim Noah, and Brad Miller... then I really don't know what to say and nobody probably even know what to do with the Bulls.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Standings
8th: Raptors 38-40
9th: Bulls 38-40
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Toronto 38-40

Fri, Apr 9 @ Atlanta
Sun, Apr 11 Chicago
Mon, Apr 12 @ Detroit
Wed, Apr 14 NY Knicks


Chicago 38-40

Fri, Apr 9 @ New Jersey
Sun, Apr 11 @ Toronto
Tue, Apr 13 Boston
Wed, Apr 14 @ Charlotte
__________________


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

Raptors 40-42 Bulls 41-41! Playoffs!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Playoff push threadTwo-game trip could settle Bulls season*

By Mike McGraw (Daily Herald Blog)



> Things couldn’t be much simpler for the Bulls. They flew to New Jersey late Thursday night for a make-or-break two-game road trip.
> 
> The Bulls (38-40) and Toronto are tied for eighth place in the East with four games remaining. The Raptors have already clinched the season series, so the Bulls need to finish ahead of Toronto to make the playoffs for the fifth time in six years.
> 
> ...


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Standings
8th: Raptors 38-40
9th: Bulls 38-40
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Playoff Odds

Bulls 31.4 %
Raptors 68.6 %
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: Playoff push threadTwo-game trip could settle Bulls season*



bullsger said:


> By Mike McGraw (Daily Herald Blog)
> 
> 
> > The Bulls get 11-67 New Jersey at the Izod Center


One of those 11 victories New Jerz got was against us. This might not be as easy a game to win as it looks on paper.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Playoff push threadTwo-game trip could settle Bulls season*

And believe it or not they are actually 4-4 over their last 8 games. Including a win over the Spurs and blow outs against sacramento and New Orleans. This one isn't a gimme. Lets hope we come out sharp.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: Playoff push threadTwo-game trip could settle Bulls season*



caseyrh said:


> And believe it or not they are actually 4-4 over their last 8 games. Including a win over the Spurs and blow outs against sacramento and New Orleans. This one isn't a gimme. Lets hope we come out sharp.


We don't want it. Time and time again we find a way to snatch defeat out of the jaws of victory. We should not be in the playoffs. It would be an insult to teams that have earned a spot at the table.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Playoff push threadTwo-game trip could settle Bulls season*



taco_daddy said:


> We don't want it. Time and time again we find a way to snatch defeat out of the jaws of victory. We should not be in the playoffs. It would be an insult to teams that have earned a spot at the table.


Eh. Not too much of an insult in the East. Particularly considering that we're likely to put up as much of a fight in our first round matchup (if we make it) as some of the other teams right above us are.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Standings
8th: Raptors 38-41
9th: Bulls 38-41
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Playoff Odds

Bulls 31.4 %
Raptors 68.6 %
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Toronto 38-41

Sun, Apr 11 Chicago
Mon, Apr 12 @ Detroit
Wed, Apr 14 NY Knicks


Chicago 38-41

Sun, Apr 11 @ Toronto
Tue, Apr 13 Boston
Wed, Apr 14 @ Charlotte
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

That was the big chance for the Bulls. And they lost the game in 2OT. 2nd loss against the Nets.
:curse:

I can really see the season ending like this:

Toronto 40-42 

Sun, Apr 11 Chicago L 
Mon, Apr 12 @ Detroit W 
Wed, Apr 14 NY Knicks W 

Chicago 40-42

Sun, Apr 11 @ Toronto W
Tue, Apr 13 Boston W
Wed, Apr 14 @ Charlotte L
This would be the typical inconsistent Bulls of this season.

But I still have some hope that the Bulls will make it happen, that Cleveland will face the Bulls in the 1st round.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

LOL @ losing to the Nets while fighting for your playoff lives


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> LOL @ losing to the Nets while fighting for your playoff lives


Friggin Brook Lopez...that guy kills us.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Standings
8th: Bulls 39-41
9th: Raptors 38-42
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Playoff Odds

Bulls 53.1 %
Raptors 46.9 %
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Toronto 38-42

Mon, Apr 12 @ Detroit
Wed, Apr 14 NY Knicks


Chicago 39-41

Tue, Apr 13 Boston
Wed, Apr 14 @ Charlotte
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

KJ, don't you dare say anything!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Now that we've added *Rob Kurtz* to the roster, I think the Bull is favored to win the title!

Rob Kurtz


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

Damn Detriot. Now we HAVE to win our last 2 games.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Can't expect the Knicks to do us a favor in Toronto, they are basically just auditioning role players for next season.

I'd say the Bulls chances are more like 25% of making playoffs, 75% of missing.

Raptors have probably an 80% chance of beating the Knicks. Bulls have only 50-50 chance of beating Boston, and maybe even less of a chance playing @ Charlotte (Larry Brown says he won't rest his starters, and they are a very good home team!).

It's not the missing playoffs that bothers me so much, but rather that wretched pick swap with MIL. I could swallow the pick swap if we made the playoffs as it'd be only a couple draft spots.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

yodurk said:


> I'd say the Bulls chances are more like 25% of making playoffs, 75% of missing.


The playoffs odds are slighty better. Not really good, but hey haven't the Bulls win lottery with a 1.7% chance?

And now the Bulls can reach the playoffs without help from others teams. They just need to win this 2 games. Nothing more.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Standings
8th: Bulls 39-41
9th: Raptors 39-42
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Playoff Odds

Bulls 28.5 %(down from: 53.1 %)
Raptors 71.5%(up from: 46.9 %)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Toronto 39-42

Wed, Apr 14 NY Knicks


Chicago 39-41

Tue, Apr 13 Boston
Wed, Apr 14 @ Charlotte
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

bullsger said:


> The playoffs odds are slighty better. Not really good, but hey haven't the Bulls win lottery with a 1.7% chance?
> 
> And now the Bulls can reach the playoffs without help from others teams. They just need to win this 2 games. Nothing more.
> 
> ...



So I'm gonna have to pull for the Knicks? That's worse than pulling for the Pistons!


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

narek said:


> That's worse than pulling for the Pistons!


nothing's worse than pulling for the pistons...


----------



## Reignman (Feb 15, 2005)

I kind of like the current thrilling stretch. Tons of things have on in this team's favor in the last few weeks, most notably Toronto's own breakdown (injuries to Bosh, Turkoglu, Wright) and various depleted Bulls opponents (James sitting out, Redd, Bogut, Bosh, to name a few).

All in all, that seems like an surreal amount of luck. 

So if Chicago misses the playoffs indeed, it's the same old slogan from the Skiles days: No excuses. Lackluster performances against New Jersey (2 losses against the leagues worst team, even though they have some talent), the must-not-happen 35 point Sacramento turnover, the Toronto shoeband-gate (though overhyped by media).

Anyway, I won't be too disappointed, comparing to this season's expectations: this is a team that lost its go-to scorer in Ben Gordon, a big reason for success last year and especially in the Boston series, where countless times he got an open look initiated by penetration from Rose. His intended replacement in that role, Pargo, simply didn't pan out well, couldn't be the energizer he was in his former Chicago days and in NO. Among the other additions, Taj was far more ready on D than expected and allowed, actually replacing Tyrus as a more fundamentally sound, steady PF, compared to TT's dominant stretches and character issues. James Johnson is still a young prospect with tremendous athletic ability who has to put in a couple summers of hard work, but who may become a very decent player, either at the 3 or the 4.

At the trading deadline, the team again decreased their talent level to assure cap space after the season. So after several key injuries kicked in and the schedule got really tough, the losing streak was not that big a surprise taken that talent level into account. Clearly, Chicago was not ready to do serious damage in this year's playoffs. Anyway, it would be nice if they could stay in front of the Raptors because playoff experience seems to be very valuable to young players. From to outside, last year's epic fight seemed to kick-start Noah's development and motivation to work in the offseason.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Boston tonight doesn't scare me at all. They lost to both NY and Washington just last week. Gonna be a tough game, but we can pull it out.


----------



## Reignman (Feb 15, 2005)

Seems that Bulls play well when Kirk has a decent shooting game, taking and making a couple threes; in other words, when Kirk is last year's Ben Gordon. Team could really use an outside shooter to spread the floor, I'd infer.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Reignman said:


> Seems that Bulls play well when Kirk has a decent shooting game, taking and making a couple threes; in other words, when Kirk is last year's Ben Gordon. Team could really use an outside shooter to spread the floor, I'd infer.


Put guys like Mike Miller/Anthony Morrow (FA)/Ray Allen (FA) around DRose and we'll be tough to stop.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

P to the Wee said:


> Boston tonight doesn't scare me at all. They lost to both NY and Washington just last week. Gonna be a tough game, but we can pull it out.


how about the bobcats?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Toronto 33 New York 30 end of 1


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

:baseldance:

Woo!


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

:champagne:


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, i wanted a better pick from you guys but you pushed through.. congrats, ill be rooting for you against the cavs, whose fan base dont deserve a winner


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

roux2dope said:


> Well, i wanted a better pick from you guys but you pushed through.. congrats, ill be rooting for you against the cavs, *whose fan base dont deserve a winner*


Indeed. There's exceptions, of course, but, living in Ohio for school, I'm well aware of the nonsense of their standard fan. Here's hoping we at least put 'em to the test.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

What I tell you? PLAYOFFS!!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm just glad they played their way in... and got back to .500 in the same game. Now let's make Cleveland hurt for a few games!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wynn said:


> I'm just glad they played their way in... and got back to .500 in the same game. Now let's make Cleveland hurt for a few games!


*Wynn!* always knows what to say.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm proud of the Bulls, overcoming adversity (injuries, distractions, and several bad losses) to make the playoffs.

Really a strong finish to an up-and-down season, winning *10 of their last 14 games*.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

:headbang::buddies:


VDN deserves credit for what I consider to be a successful season. Everyone seems to think his termination is inevitable after this season's end, but I no longer think that's fair.


Now go Bulls. Shock the world.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

So I guess the odds are now 100 percent.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> *Wynn!* always knows what to say.





narek said:


> So I guess the odds are now 100 percent.


*narek!* too. :yay:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

41-41, while not an improvement in wins over last season, is certainly something to commend this team for for reaching again. As yodurk said, we dealt with all sorts of riff raff throughout the year and yet we were able to overcome it to make the playoffs in a stronger Eastern Conference than last season.

I don't expect us to beat the Cavs, but I do expect to make 'em work to get to the next round.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Derrick Rose said it would be so.... and it was so.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Dornado said:


> Derrick Rose said it would be so.... and it was so.


Remember, he never specified when, though.

However, I'm sure Jamal Crawford said he was going to make it to the playoffs back in 2001. He just didn't think it was going to take him nine years.


----------

